# alpine tundra



## ditchlily (Aug 11, 2005)

The tundra is such a beautiful place in summertime...I'm on a crusade to get a picture of it that does it justice. How does one capture the color of itty-bitty flowers from a distance? Is this even possible?

Here are two examples, taken with either Fuji 800 or 400 film:

close up they look good

from a distance they wash out

day two, brighter (a little better)

I'm thinking this last one might be a bit overexposed, despite what the light meter said. This is at 11,000 ft where the sun can be deceptively bright. Any opinions on this?


----------



## PetersCreek (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm thinking that lowering the camera and getting some closer foreground into the frame, perhaps on some rocks or a small knobby rise would bring some of that color into the picture...and give the scene a greater feeling of depth.   That'd be my approach, anyway.


----------



## ditchlily (Aug 12, 2005)

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that lowering the camera and getting some closer foreground into the frame, perhaps on some rocks or a small knobby rise would bring some of that color into the picture...and give the scene a greater feeling of depth. That'd be my approach, anyway.



Hm, good idea. I should have done a few like that while I was rolling around on the trail trying to get closeups.


----------

